# Where is the Split Screen?



## suignrs (May 16, 2006)

Am I not correct that it was announced that as of December 1 the PIP sequence on the 622 would be small-large-split-off? Since the announcement, I haven't seen anything else about it, nor has the split screen option shown up as of last night.

Anyone know anything more on this? Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Give us a pointer to that announcement please. I would sure like to see an official announcement that contains any date.

I think what you read were rumors of possible "future" features.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

I saw them talk about the split screen PIP on a rebroadcast of Charlie Chat.

I thought they said the next software release was going to come down around 12/8.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

stol said:


> I saw them talk about the split screen PIP on a rebroadcast of Charlie Chat.


It was announced on the Tech Chat.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

With Software.. Exact dates are usually far and few between.. Any date you hear on Charlie Chat, Tech Chat, etc should be taken as target dates... The next release will come when they feel it is stable enough to release... If I recall then did indicate a December time frame, but that is of course based on what they knew at the time and always subject to change.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

suignrs said:


> Am I not correct that it was announced that as of December 1 the PIP sequence on the 622 would be small-large-split-off?


You are not correct with "as of 1-Dec", but it should be soon. What Dan actually said (and his hand is flat in the air rotating back and forth on the "around" part:


> They'll be rolling out to the field, oh, by around the first of December on the 622 box.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My mitsu TV does it already. I have the hdmi and the RCA connected to to different TV inputs. I can split screen in any combination. Very nice!


----------



## suignrs (May 16, 2006)

dmspen said:


> My mitsu TV does it already. I have the hdmi and the RCA connected to to different TV inputs. I can split screen in any combination. Very nice!


Help me out here, please - my TV will also do split screen, but how do you set it up so that you get 2 different channels? In single mode, you'll get the same picture in both. If you do it using the dual mode, won't you lose HD on that feed when you swap pictures?

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

suignrs said:


> Help me out here, please - my TV will also do split screen, but how do you set it up so that you get 2 different channels? In single mode, you'll get the same picture in both. If you do it using the dual mode, won't you lose HD on that feed when you swap pictures?
> 
> Thanks.


You can't get 2 channels in single mode from the same receiver. And yes, in dual mode you won't have HD on that TV2 output.

The only way you could do this and have 2 different HD channels would be if you had 2 different HD receivers/tuners.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

My TV is far less versatile than dmspen's - it is side by side PAP only, but I have to use the TV's remote and its PAP, Swap, ... buttons to use the split function in the TV itself. The TV can select Component/HDMI connections for one of the HD sides and uses its own ATSC tuner to get a 2nd HD side. If you don't have an ATSC tuner in the TV (or OTA antenna go get something), you can't get two HD different feeds to the TV without another HD tuner/receiver.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I saw the chat and remember early December for side by side PIP for the 622. I think this is often called POP for Picture OUT of Picture anyway. Regardless of intent or reason it is often disapointing when a new feature or release time is not met. Not holding my breath for this update.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

While I visted my parents in Tennessee, I noticed they had a side by side PIP split screen on their E* DVR (not a 622).

Upon arriving home, I expected to find that on my 622, but it was not there.

Has this been downloaded yet? Or is there a delay?

Scotty in Northern California.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What DVR does your parents have? I was not aware that Dish had a DVR with side by side PIP. 

And No it has not been downloaded yet and as for a delay.. Well given it is almost Xmas, I don't think we will be seeing it until next year.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> What DVR does your parents have? I was not aware that Dish had a DVR with side by side PIP.
> 
> And No it has not been downloaded yet and as for a delay.. Well given it is almost Xmas, I don't think we will be seeing it until next year.


Ron,

My parents have a 625. It definitely has side by side PIP. There are 3 levels. Press once and it is a small picture. Press twice and the picture is larger. Press third time and it is side by side. You can switch sides as advertised.

(By the way, a special thanks to the forum and all of you folks who have taught me so much! She had an error that the installer plus several others could not fix. She had the TV 2 light on. After some simple troubleshooting based on what I learned here, I was able to fix it.)

I was quite surprised I didn't have side by side PIP at my own home. Hopefully soon.

I was asking on the forum after I searched because I thought I might have missed a download for some reason while I was gone.

I would certainly like to see this on the vip 622! It would really be great on my 50 inch Panasonic!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's coming, and it works pretty well. But, there are a lot of people on vacation this week and next at Echostar because they lose all of their vacation time each year if they don't take it. So, just about everyone takes it right about now. It'll probably be at least a couple of weeks into January before you could potentially see a new software release at this point.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's coming, and it works pretty well. But, there are a lot of people on vacation this week and next at Echostar because they lose all of their vacation time each year if they don't take it. So, just about everyone takes it right about now. It'll probably be at least a couple of weeks into January before you could potentially see a new software release at this point.


Mark,

Thank you for the update! As always your help and information are very much appreciated.

Makes sense that there are different releases and schedules for different receivers.

Great way to start the new year!


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's coming, and it works pretty well. But, there are a lot of people on vacation this week and next at Echostar because they lose all of their vacation time each year if they don't take it. So, just about everyone takes it right about now. It'll probably be at least a couple of weeks into January before you could potentially see a new software release at this point.


Tell them to make sure and include the USB HD support too.:eek2:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

William said:


> Tell them to make sure and include the USB HD support too.:eek2:


Some of the "other" 622 coming soon mentioned. Some of these were suppose to have been here last spring and summer.

DishComm
Native Aspect Ratio
PIP changes
USB-HD
IPTV 
Weather on the 8's

Similar lists exist for some other receivers, many of which never came.

This is not even getting in to Program offerings that were coming.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Scotty said:


> My parents have a 625. It definitely has side by side PIP.


 The 522 and 625 got this PIP enhancement with the latest s/w update, L413 (??), I believe.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Many things on that list are coming...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Dear Santa
Please bring me my USB Drive support.


----------

